# Extendable Pole



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

:laugh:

Snowboard Pole? | Transworld Snowboarding


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Why not just wax your shit and go faster?


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

learn how to penguin walk. Takes practice but better than carrying around a god damn pole


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Penguin walking might not be an option depending on the length of the flat and what kind of board you're rocking. It's good for going 40 or 50 feet, but anything more than that will suck on anything that's not an Arbor Draft or K2 WWW.

I just unbuckle one and skate. Once you do it enough, you get pretty fast at it and you can actually ride one foot through a lot of terrain that alternates between moderate and flat rather than just unstrapping each time. A good stomp pad, like the big spikey Dakine one helps:

DAKINE Spike Stomp Pad Clear, One Size


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

L2 hike 1/4 mile or less without it interrupting your day. oh yea, its flat...is it even hiking?


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Penguin walking might not be an option depending on the length of the flat and what kind of board you're rocking. It's good for going 40 or 50 feet, but anything more than that will suck on anything that's not an Arbor Draft or K2 WWW.
> 
> I just unbuckle one and skate. Once you do it enough, you get pretty fast at it and you can actually ride one foot through a lot of terrain that alternates between moderate and flat rather than just unstrapping each time. A good stomp pad, like the big spikey Dakine one helps:
> 
> DAKINE Spike Stomp Pad Clear, One Size


true, i dont know why skating is such a daunting task either. i havent really been stuck on flats in a while so i only penguin walk from strap in to going down the hill. 

so yeah, if you can penguin walk (short distances, not stiff board) then its handy. otherwise just skate.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

I am rookie, going into my 2nd season, I'm eager to learn and get a lot better, so I am not very good at penguin walking yet, tried last year, but didn't go so well. I ride a 180 skunk ape so it's kind of hard. 

I was thinking of a small stick, like a hiking one, that extends just a little, so I can bend a little and get some help, nothing like that javelin in that other video.










something like this.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

pre unbinding your back foot, the best thing that cannot be underestimated especially if your resort has alot of catwalks, traverses, etc is fresh wax. period.

still having trouble? read on...

first of all unbinding and binding in should not be that hard, get used to it.

second of all if u think for 1 second that the skate is gonna be long enough to suck, unbuckle and walk. you're there before you know it, mystery solved. 

carrying a stick is a bad idea and everyone will point fingers and laugh at you if you do it, rightly so.

last year was my first full season after almost 20 years of dabbling and missing seasons on end, but at the end of the year i started to hike my favorite jumps in the park.

this winter i plan to do alot of in-resort hiking at breck, keystone and a-basin, in preparation for true back country in the 
coming years.

just trying to illuminate the minimal effort to walk a flat spot in a resort. its a hell of alot easier then skating uphill...is there some magic reason ur back binding comes off but not the front?

obviously for true back country there are some tools like ice axe, whippet, avy shovel, collapsible probe, ski poles if you are skinning on a splitboard...any of which could certainly impale you and are all valid pieces of equipment...which are almost completely unneccessary in most resorts (obviously excluding bc destinations like silverton, JH, etc)


----------



## mental (Aug 22, 2011)

Skating. I have to deal with a lot of flats and sometimes I even have to go uphill, because all the tracks here were developed for skiers, so I got really good at skating with my board. And to be honest I believe this will make you a better rider - you get used to press harder on your front leg and balance your weight there( for a rookie that helps a lot, because they tend to press harder on their back legs ). Also skating will make you more comfortable to ride with only one foot strapped, so later when you go into tricks and such you will be able to hit small jumps and such and do tricks with your foot unstrapped. 
At 1st when I say that pole I thought of it as a joke, I even checked to see if the article wasn't from the 1st of April ... you WILL look ridiculous.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

If you want a real challenge, practice skating switch.


----------



## Sabsters (Oct 31, 2016)

AIRider said:


> Nothing worse than being stuck on a flat, and having to undo bindings and walk … I'm thinking of picking up a extendable pole and keeping it in my backpack, so if it does happen, use it as skiers do, to help me out …
> 
> anyone else use one?


Hi, I usually am the only snowboarder in a group of 3-5 skiers. I keep up pretty well but ever since I bought myself a telescopic pole on a snowboard/ski trip in Denver, Colorado, it changed my life!! I get unstuck so fast and never need to undo my bindings unless I'm climbing for a better line.


----------



## kenshapiro2002 (Feb 1, 2011)

CMSbored said:


> true, i dont know why skating is such a daunting task either. .



I don't know why either, but it is. I skied for 37 years and switched to a tray 10 years ago. I regularly do blacks and even doubles (63 years old), but I SUCK and going one foot out. I cant steer and usually slide around. I've tried keeping weight more forward, and I still get squirrely.


----------

